# Favorite Female Musicians?



## shirei-demon (May 9, 2008)

Just curious what female musicians everyone like. I've always loved female vocals over male (not to say that I don't like male vocals, there are plenty of male musicians I like as well.) 

So, who do you like?


Some of my favorites are Madonna, Jewel, Dido, Enya, Sinead O'Connor, Sarah McLaughlin, and  Loreena McKennitt. 

If I had to pick three of my absolute favs, it would have to be Madonna, Jewel, and Sinead O'Connor.

Well, what about you guys? It can be females that sing by themselves, or in a band, whatever you like :3


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 9, 2008)

Yoko Kanno is a pretty good composer. I also think Amy Lee has a great voice


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 9, 2008)

Female musicians? Well, I don't know many I like...well I guess Angela Gossow is one, shes scary because she sings death metal.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2008)

Second for Amy Lee.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Yoko Kanno is a pretty good composer. I also think Amy Lee has a great voice



Going to go with Yoko Kanno as well.  Mostly for the awesome, awesome contributions to Wolf's Rain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LBouNGclfI&feature=related

Like that.


----------



## KristynLioness (May 9, 2008)

I've gotten to like Pat Benatar a lot. Others I like are Twila Paris, Sandi Patti, Six Pence None the Richer, that may be it or I'm forgetting some. I mainly like male singers^^


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 9, 2008)

Yoko Shimomura. And for a hell of a lot of things before I ever played the KH series.


----------



## Tudd (May 9, 2008)

Carole King, see the song "I Feel The Earth Move". 

But its honestly a tie between Carole King and Lauren Hill (Killing Me Softly).

And yes, I was at Gigantour just last week.


----------



## desiring_change (May 9, 2008)

Annie Lennox.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 9, 2008)

Lita Ford, Joan Jette, Sandy West(drummer to The Runaways), the sisters to Heart, Janis Joplin..


----------



## Kickapoo (May 9, 2008)

I love Dianna Krall's jazzy music....

Ella Fitzgerald is always one of my favs...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 9, 2008)

Nthing Kanno, what a talent. As for singers, Cyndi Lauper  (yes, I'm a geezer)


----------



## Rilvor (May 9, 2008)

Simone Simons of Epica

God her voice <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYbc7IJagGs


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 10, 2008)

Surprised no one's mentioned Barbara Streisand.


----------



## valkura (May 10, 2008)

Hmm.  Amy Lee or Jessicka.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 10, 2008)

bonnie tyler

tuuuuuurrrn arrrrrooooouuuuuuuund


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 10, 2008)

also 

irene cara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VkDJul-Ue8

baby remember my name

remember
remember
remember
remember
remember
remember
remember


----------



## Tudd (May 10, 2008)

Turn around?


----------



## Eshmasesh (May 11, 2008)

Imogen Heap. Very unique pop musician, lovely voice, and she's great with live performances. I am a huge fanboy of hers.



Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Yoko Kanno is a pretty good composer. I also think Amy Lee has a great voice


She doesn't. Her recordings are extremely overproduced to make up for her being tonedeaf so much so that it's palpable. She's absolutely terrible live.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 11, 2008)

Tarja Turunen from Nightwish.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 12, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Tarja Turunen from Nightwish.



Aw man I completely forgot about her...I knew atleast two female musicians that I like.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2008)

Uncle Earl, Kleenex-Liliput, Bush Tetras, Diamanda Galas, Alice Gerrard, Hazel Dickens, Patsy Cline, Rebekah Weiler, Mary Z. Cox off the top of my head.


----------



## emptyF (May 12, 2008)

females shouldn't make music.

except for tori amos and bjork.


----------



## Fen (May 12, 2008)

Amanda Palmer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO5APfKnR50


----------



## Fu (May 14, 2008)

emptyF said:


> females shouldn't make music.
> 
> except for tori amos and bjork.



Quoted for the names, not the statement.

Also Emilie Autumn.


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 16, 2008)

Kirsty Hawkshaw, Enya and Annie Lenox.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

Pretty much any soul singers.  If Sara Bereilles had more than one song I really liked, I'd say her, but... we'll see.


----------



## Ibun (May 18, 2008)

Any female vocalist who has guested for Ayreon. Arjen really has a knack for picking great ones.

Also I'm a big fan of Miki Berenyi and Emma Anderson from the band Lush.


----------



## Amadio (May 18, 2008)

Sophie Ellis-Bextor <3


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 21, 2008)

Some that I like (including bands that have guys in them but are fronted by women)... Annie Lennox/Eurythmics, Bjork, Madonna (depending on the material), Chrissie Hynde/the Pretenders, Shirley Manson/Garbage.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 21, 2008)

I wonder how many of the "musicians" mentioned here are even the people who made their own music, or are just handed lyrics to sing to a tune made by whoever?


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

Alanis Morrisette. I know what people say, but she's very talented.


----------



## LimeyKat (May 21, 2008)

*bond* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mhofip2CROI (gets a little hairy at the end. I think a string breaks)


----------



## parsley (May 21, 2008)

Probably Neko Case, with her stunning voice... And Joni Mitchell- for some reason I've been listening to a lot of her music lately, and it's wonderful!


----------



## Ibun (May 21, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I wonder how many of the "musicians" mentioned here are even the people who made their own music, or are just handed lyrics to sing to a tune made by whoever?


A majority (maybe all?) of Ayreon's material is written by Arjen himself. So in that case no; but their voices are still amazingly good.

In the case of Lush, both of the vocalists are credited in the writing of all their songs.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 21, 2008)

Ani Difranco, The Indigo Girls, Nellie Mckay...that's all I have off the top of my head.

And they write their own music and lyrics. Ani Difranco started her own record company because she refused to work with corporate music companies. www.righteousbaberecords.com


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2008)

Grace Slick (vocals in Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit).  Shame she started her career on top and went down instead of the other way around though.  Best voice ever.


----------



## lobosabio (May 21, 2008)

I second Neko Case and add Regina Spektor to the list.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 21, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I wonder how many of the "musicians" mentioned here are even the people who made their own music, or are just handed lyrics to sing to a tune made by whoever?



That's why musicians =\= composer.

And not everyone is Britney Spears/some boy-band.  A lot of musicians actually have the talent to create their own music, and they do.


----------



## Tudd (May 21, 2008)

Jill Scott
Clare Torry
Erykah Badu


----------



## pitonpeludo (May 21, 2008)

BjÃ¶rk, Natalie Cole, Ella Fitzgerald, Elizabeth Fraser...wow, I'm pretty sexist when it come to Music choices.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 22, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> That's why musicians =\= composer.
> 
> And not everyone is Britney Spears/some boy-band.  A lot of musicians actually have the talent to create their own music, and they do.


And at the same time, singer does not always = musician.


----------



## Jelly (May 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I wonder how many of the "musicians" mentioned here are even the people who made their own music, or are just handed lyrics to sing to a tune made by whoever?



Uncle Earl sometimes plays age old folk music, but otherwise write their own music. They're one of the best bands to appear from the Old-Timey/Appalachian Folk Revivalist scene, same with Hazel Dickens and Alice Gerrard. Mary Z. Cox plays a few original tunes, but revives a great deal of forgotten fiddle tunes from ancient Appalachia. Rebekah Weiler is strictly a revivalist, she's the banjoist in a string band and has been since the end of high school.

Diamanda Galas is a classically trained diva (which she, herself, said was "anyone who sits down to take a piss."), so she probably has sung music that she didn't write, but she composes most of the music on her albums.

Other than that, everyone I listed writes, plays, and/or sings all their own music.


----------



## SadoAngel (May 22, 2008)

#1 favorite female musician is Tarja Turunen!  Her solo work is amazing, and I can't listen to Nightwish without her.  Ah, opera training is a wonderful thing to my ears.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 22, 2008)

Sarah McLachlan would probably have to be mine. I'll admit I own a CD or two of hers.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 22, 2008)

I love love love Maria Muldaur's singing.


----------



## sage_mines (May 29, 2008)

Madonna, Christina Aguilara, Leona Lewis, Amy Winehouse, Liz Phair, Lily Allen, Corinne Bailey Rae, Mariah Carey, Annie Lennox, Alanis Morissette, Alicia Keys, Rihanna, Beyonce, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 29, 2008)

The chick from Tsunami Bomb was awesome.

Also, Luchia from KMFDM.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 12, 2008)

My definite favourite is Ann Yu from LoveLikeFire, but there are countless others that I love out there as well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2008)

Avril Lavigne? And also Amy Adam's work in Enchanted.


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

lyn z - mindless self indulgence
laura nichol - light this city
angela gossow - arch enemy
otep shamaya - otep
lena kativa and julia volkova - tatu
amy lee - evanescence


----------



## Crossdouble (Aug 13, 2008)

there is one I truly love:

MS.DYNAMITE !  and not just because of her music, obviously


----------



## saberpup (Aug 14, 2008)

singer from the band horrorpops


----------

